# الهندسة المدنية أم هندسة الآلات الدقيقة والتحكم



## نحوول (15 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا شاب مقبل على دراسة الهندسة 

ولكن اريد المشوره والمساعده منكم جزاكم الله كل خير

أولا محتار هل اتخصص الهندسة المدنية أم هندسة الآلات الدقيقة والتحكم

حيث انني اود ان اعرف عن كل ما يتم يتعلق بهذين التخصصين من ناحية الدراسه ومقدار الصعوبه والمجالات الوظيفيه 

وايضا أود المساعده من أهالي المنطقة الشرقيه في السعودية 

أيهما افضل جامعة الجبيل الصناعية او جامعة الجبيل الجامعية

وجزاكم الله خير مقدما


----------



## معتز التجاني (22 أغسطس 2008)

اخي نحول توكل على الله وادخل في هندسه الالات والتحكم لانه تخصص جديد والله الموفق


----------



## خالد أبو العينين (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أنا أريد ان أعرف هل الأقسام الجديده التي لا يعرف مستقبلها أفضل أم القديمه


----------



## مبتدئه (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بالعكس انا اشوف اني الي ماشي المدني اكثر من تخصص الاجهزة الدقيقه !!!!

بالتوفيق !


----------



## سامي خال (14 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي توكل على الله و استخر ربي عزوجل


----------



## hardyheart (14 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي أنا مهندسة مدنية حديثة التخرج، ومجال الهندسة المدنية ممتع ومطلوب لكن أنصحك بالاستخارة والتوكل على الله.


----------



## اثيرهاشم (16 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز اني مهندس مدني انا انصحك اولا بتقيم واقع بلدك هل مجال الهنسة المدنية اوفر حظاً ام هندسة الالات الدقيقة . وانا شخصياً افضل الهندسة المدنية لان مجال العمل واسع واكثر انتشاراً وان الهندسة المدنية من افضل العلوم التي تتعايش مع الواقع العام من الناس العامين ومع المهندسين ذوات الخبرات فضلا عن تنوع الهندسة المدنية .


----------



## FADEELS (4 يناير 2009)

انا انصح بهندسة التحكم لان طبيعة بلدك مصانع نفط وغاز وهذا مجال جد مطابق للتحكم


----------



## سميرسويدان (28 سبتمبر 2010)

هندسة الآلات مجالها أوسع


----------



## تبارك ستار (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراا


----------

